# Entering South Africa on a CSV work permit



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

When entering SA for the first time on a new CSV work permit, do you have to come in from your country of origin (UK in my case)? 

Or will they accept a border run (ie Johannesburg to Gaborone, turn round and come back)?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> When entering SA for the first time on a new CSV work permit, do you have to come in from your country of origin (UK in my case)?
> 
> Or will they accept a border run (ie Johannesburg to Gaborone, turn round and come back)?



why do you need to exit and come back?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm currently here on my 2nd passport and a 90 day visit visa which expires end November.

I need to exit on this passport then enter on the other passport which has my CSV work permit.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> I'm currently here on my 2nd passport and a 90 day visit visa which expires end November.
> 
> I need to exit on this passport then enter on the other passport which has my CSV work permit.



mmm not sure here but if you do need to exit i would think any border should do. i have changed visas and passports without exiting from GWP (old passport) to CSV (new pasport) and when i travelled on my CSV and new passport didnt have issues. ie never exited on old passport with old visa.

But not sure what the law says


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

It's not the exiting than I'm bothered about, it's whether I can enter from any country, and not just my country of origin


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> It's not the exiting than I'm bothered about, it's whether I can enter from any country, and not just my country of origin



when i entered it wasnt from country of origin if that helps.


----------

